# Powerbook - Problème de micro externe



## kimo86 (30 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous !!

 Je viens désespérément vous parler du problème que j'ai sur Powerbook G4 et qui concerne le microphone externe.

 Je suis un grand friand du logiciel de conception musicale GarageBand. Je branche ma guitare électrique au Powerbook, ma basse aussi. Tout a bien marché jusqu'à hier. Je n'arrive plus à sélectionner "micro externe" dans les préférences système/son parce que le périphérique a disparu de la palette... Je suis très inquiet car je ne peux plus utiliser ma guitare !! 

 J'espère vraiment que ça va se régler, avec votre aide !!

 En vous remerciant d'avance,

 Kimo


----------

